# My computer just started smoking. Please tell me that I'm not screwed now...



## Brother Neptune (Jun 15, 2009)

I recently had a complete motherboard meltdown when several capacitors fried. I'm replacing it with the same type, since I can't really afford much more. Before removing the old one, all the other parts seemed to be working fine. After replacing the old one, I only reconnected the main cd drive, the main hard drive, and installed the memory. While plugging in the case leads (power switch, reset switch), I couldn't figure out which way to insert, but several web sites and manuals say that isn't important. In addition, the first few times I tried to turn it on nothing happened. The green LED light did come on, but pushing the power button did nothing, and I even tried switching the power lead around, in case that was the problem. Today, I tried again. I plugged the computer into a different outlet, and immediately it started up, without having to push the power switch. A little confusing, but I didn't think anything of it (just glad it finally worked). And, when I moved the computer back to its original spot, it worked, but connecting the monitor did nothing. I tried shutting the computer off at the power switch (4 sec power off). That's when I smelled the smoke, and unplugged the computer.
Any ideas, help, anything is greatly appreciated.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

List all hardware specs, including power supply wattage and brand.
Was the smoke coming from the power supply? Take a sniff, does it
smell like burnt wires, take a look, see any black soot marks in and
around the power supply...


----------



## Yur (Jun 13, 2009)

Sounds like PSU...I can't say very much, I'm not so experienced, but that they say it doesn't matter witch way a LED is seated... An LED(Light Emitting Diode i thought) is in fact a diode, and a diode can only handle electricity in one direction. So that sounds weird to me. 

I've only had smoke once, that was the power supply, and i just replaced it...

Good luck anyway,

Yur


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Doesnt hurt anything if the front panel connectors are backwards.
The function will not work is all.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

The last time I seen smoke was when I overclocked wayyyyyyyyyy to much and burnt motherboard capictors. Seriously though, it sounds like a Psu problem. Check over the motherboard too just to make sure.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Unplug the system from the wall
Open up the case
Place one hand on the metal of the case
Stick your head in the case and sniff around :0)
That'll locate the primary cause of the smoke ("Where there's smoke, there's fire")

As others have noted, the PSU can be at fault also (even if it isn't the thing that smells) because it may push too much voltage to a component and burn it out.


----------



## Brother Neptune (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you for all your responses! ray: I've updated my computer specs to the left under My System.

I haven't had opportunity to try all the suggestions, but I have some.

I do not see any black soot marks near or on the PSU, nor do I smell anything like burnt wires. :sad: And I noticed the smell of something hot before I noticed the wisp of smoke leaving the case, just before I unplugged it, so I'm not sure where the smoke came from.

To clarify, the LED on this mobo is located near the center and shows when there is power to the board. Not to be confused with an LED with leads that you attach to the board. So the board was receiving power. In fact, it seemed to be receiving power the first time I connected it, but it wouldn't power up via the power switches.

I hadn't overclocked the original board, but I have read that this particular model had a batch that went out with bad capacitors, so it was probably just a matter of time before mine bit the dust. A quick once over of the board and everything seems to be in order.

My concern, of course, is losing everything, and not just one part.

What I found strange was this:

Initially appearing to have power, but not functioning via the power switch.
Then, upon plugging in again, appearing to have power, and computer, fans, and hard drives starting up, just by plugging in, not pressing power switches.
Pressing power switch to power down, and hearing fan speed up considerably, and then smelling smoke.
I have yet to try to plug it back in, for fear of damaging something that may not yet be damaged.

I hope maybe I've clarified a little, and not confused my story (I tend to do that). Feel free to ask ?s if I've muddled the picture a little.
I really appreciate all of your help, immensely!!


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Just because a light comes on, on the board does not mean the psu
is ok. Just like a car, just because the headlights work doesnt mean
that the engine is ok.


----------



## Yur (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't know if you tried to clear COMS, but it happened to me that my mobo wouldn't power on, although my mobo led was glowing, because the jumper was still in the Clear CMOS position.

I sometimes have that two, that my computer just powers on if i plug in the power cord, still no clue what's wrong, but in most BIOS'es there is an option that says "After power loss" and then followed by a few options. If that's in the "Power on" mode, it could be the reason.

I think it's a good thing to put your computer on your desk, op it up, and then switch it on. If it stars to smoke, you can directly see where it comes from...Or you can see bubbles coming out of capacitors, but i don't hope so.  Be careful, don't get to close with your hands(or anything else) to your computer's insides while it's running. 

Anyway, don't hold me responsible if any of your parts brake because you powered it on. 

Good luck,

Yur


----------



## Korsair (Jun 19, 2009)

I guess if it were my computer I would have

1) plugged in the new motherboard (no memory, no HDDs, No Sound, No video) attached the psu and tried to power up. See if you see any smoke. The board should beep (no memory, no keyboard, no mouse). 

If there were no smoke, then I would proceed to step 2.

2) add the memory and see if it powers up ok

3) add mouse and keyboard retest

4) add video card retest

5) add monitor retest

6) add 1 HDD retest - hopefully it would reboot

7) add 2nd HDD retest

8) add sound card and retest.

During all of these tests it would be on the table where I could look for smoke and smell it. Yes, that is a lot of tests but it would hopefully damage the least amount of hw.


----------



## Yur (Jun 13, 2009)

Don't forget to attach the system speaker since you won't get any beeps without it i guess...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

get rid of the allied psu

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139008&Tpk=400w corsair psu


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

get rid of the allied psu

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139008&Tpk=400w corsair psu


----------



## Brother Neptune (Jun 15, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for your help with this problem. I finally gave in and took my computer to a local shop where they do free diagnostics during the summer. I decided to give in when I discovered that the power button was stuck on, and fried the wiring from the switch to the mobo. As it turns out, the power supply _was_ bad, and the smoke I originally saw was some of the PSU capacitors blowing. And so, after replacing the power supply, I'm up and running again (although somehow the fan on my GPU card doesn't work now).
Thanks to all for your help!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted 

replace the fan on the card


----------



## FlashMyBIOS (Sep 25, 2009)

grats man glad no further damage took place


----------

